# size hook



## shamoo (Jul 2, 2012)

Its been a long time since I used minnows for bait, what size hook should I use? Plan on doing some SMB fishing with my son. should I rig it conventional or like drop shot?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 2, 2012)

I suggest a 1/0 octopus style hook. You can fish them a few different ways - the drop shot type rig will work - but you will not be able to cover as much water - save that until you find fish.


use a light jig head and lip hook the bait - then you can "swim" it like a lure 


Under a torpedo float hooked in the tail is also a good way to locate fish - keep varying the depth (and you can add a very small split shot maybe a foot up the line to get the minnow down)

You can also just drift them out the back of the boat (live line) and use your TM to get some distance - this works really well in same situations


----------



## shamoo (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks Capt. You da man!!!! =D>


----------

